# Tip? Not standing while trying to load on the cart!



## 1Pony2Pony (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Everyone! New to the forum so if this question is already discussed on another post please let me know. I have a 2.5 - 3yr old Morgan/Pony cross. She was very spunky and disrespectful so had her spend a month with an Amish trainer. She now has more respect and will stand to be harnessed and stand to connect the cart but once connected she will start moving before we can get on the cart. She was not doing this at the trainer. Any tips on how to get her to stand and wait for us to tell her it's time to go? Last night my husband used the reins to control her which took a few minutes and then she decided to stand long enough for us to load up. My concern is that he is going to get hurt since there is a Sulky attached. We are pretty new at this as well. Only been driving for about 4 months. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Did you work with her at the trainers to see what they did to get her to hold still while you loaded up? There may be a cue, or something she is looking for. 

It sounds like a few sessions with you and your husband, the horse, and the trainer all together would be a benefit.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Yes, it sounds like all of you would benefit from a series of lessons with the trainer!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You as, in you personally (whichever and all that will handle her), will have to instill the same level of respect along with some solid verbal cues that the trainer had. Time with the trainer and your pony would be well spent.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

It sounds like she needs more practice standing patiently in different environments. Practice means you stand next to the cart, holding the reins, and say "stand." If she starts to walk forward, you pull back on the reins and say "stand." 

We like to use "whoa" for stopping after you're already moving, and "stand" as the command to stand still and wait. For such a young horse, I'd practice walking the horse a few feet and then stopping and saying "stand" again. Make her stand patiently for several minutes at a time. Doing this consistently will reinforce that the cue is solid. A horse needs to be doing this well not only for getting into the cart, but also in order for the driver to safely get out. 

Unless you have someone to hold the horse's bridle when getting in and out of the cart, I wouldn't drive the horse until you have a more solid response to standing and waiting.

Be very careful and I'd suggest returning to the trainer for any small issues that come up. Horses with carts attached are even more dangerous than ridden horses, so if you're new and the pony is also young and green, you can quickly and easily run into trouble. Even just having the wrong response to the horse spooking at something on the road can prove very dangerous.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Reinforce the stand by ground tying when grooming and harnessing. Let the lead slack and give the command. I usually have enough rope that I can step on it if they move and that gives me enough time to grab next to the halter which should be under the bridle until solid. If harnessing I have someone with me and one harnesses and the other gives the verbal cues. Some horses will respond well to praise and scratches others may need firm reinforcement. You should know her personality enough to figure which will work better. Then patience and lots of repetition. If they never get the chance to hy off then they will obey the command and do as expected.


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Never load up and take off immediately, also are you loading with the lines in your hands? The reason Im asking is the horse might be feeling the lines move and think its time to go, I know its hard, but maybe give someone on the ground the lines, get in then take the lines as they get in, so the horse don't feel as much movement of the lines Ive learned that they get in a groove and feel you pick of the lines and they are ready to go, but always wait a minute or two before asking to go. I would start with just harnessing and sitting in the cart, not going anywhere. Just hook up get in and out and when they are start to settle, unhook and be done. As the others have stated, if its close enough and possible I would start by going to the trainer and have him go with you and see what he says.


----------



## 1Pony2Pony (Aug 8, 2019)

*Thank you!!!*

Thank you all for the great tips and taking the time to respond!!! I have been working with her over the weekend on the Stand command. And YES my husband has the lines in his hands when loading.Last night when we went out she was much more patient! We were more careful not to let the lines touch her and it seamed to help. I will continue to work on this as it makes this experience much more enjoyable and safer! The trainer is not close, however i'm pretty sure by implementing your tips we will be just fine. Love this Forum!


----------



## 1Pony2Pony (Aug 8, 2019)

Bella getting a refresher on standing!


----------



## Gmac (Aug 6, 2008)

Also work on the standing lesson after a ride. When you return home, stop her and just sit in the cart. If she wants to move take her on a short ride, come back and just sit again for maybe 1-2 minutes before getting off. If she moves while you get off, correct her and go for another short ride. If you can get her to stand for 1-2 minutes and let you get off without moving her feet. Unharness, give her a treat (rub, brush, cookie, whatever you do for a good deed) and put her up. Start slow and work up to standing longer, but never get off and unharness till shes still and quiet might be for only 30 seconds, but she can do it.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

You always want to set yourself up for success. How does she stand at other times? Is she happy to just stand at your side if you stopped mid way through leading her to chat with someone? Young horses can be a bit impatient and I'm not opposed to lunging a bit before you get to hitching to take the edge off, especially if she's stalled before you go to work her. It doesn't need to be a hard lunge with heavy breathing and lots of sweating, just 10-15 minutes with some trotting, maybe a little canter, winding down to a good bit of walking before you head out and ask her to stand for 5 minutes while you hitch and climb aboard. 

While ideally you need her to stand as long as necessary, it can be something that you need to work up to. I count seconds with a young horse that's impatient. If we have 5 seconds before they fidget. I want to stand those 5 seconds then I give the command to walk off before the horse moves. When that starts working, we can go to 7, then 10, then 15. Spend some time walking or trotting around between stands so that the horse learns that standing is actually good, it's a break they actually want. With my youngster, we stand for long periods before we finish a drive. He's ready to be done by then, so it's not an argument.

I also agree, for now, have your husband hold her while you get up, and I am all for pats and praise while she's standing. I know many horses that expect to walk off as soon as they feel the cart shift for the person to get up (it's about as common as horses who walk off when a rider is half mounted). Make sure that when you get up, you continue to stand for a noticeable period of time (30 seconds at least). I also find that many horses look for cues to walk off, so if I'm talking, something I say might set them off. I'll stay silent while I'm getting up, then once I'm up and prepared to correct the horse, I may take that time to talk to someone or the horse, and make sure they know that me talking with no rein pressure is not a cue to move.


----------

